# Race Driver GRID: Absturz nach Beenden eines Rennes in der Karriere



## DoktorX (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo!!

Ich habe neuerdings Windows Vista Ultimate x64. Doch nun habe ich Probleme mit Race Driver GRID. Es stürzt nach Beenden eines Rennens in der Karriere ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss nicht was ich dagegen machen kann.
Ich habe zwar meine Hardware geändert (+ 2GB RAM, alte HDDs raus, neue rein), aber daran kann es *nicht* liegen. Ich hatte nämlich noch kurze Zeit XP mit dieser Konfiguration laufen und es gab *keine* Probleme. Ausserdem macht sonst keine Andwendung solche Probleme. An was kann es liegen?

Habe mit der alten Savegamedatei gespielt und auch eine neue angelegt. Keine Besserung.


----------



## DoktorX (29. Juli 2008)

Push!


----------



## DoktorX (30. Juli 2008)

Push!


----------



## DoktorX (31. Juli 2008)

Nur Mut!


----------



## logahead (3. August 2008)

DoktorX am 31.07.2008 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Mut!



Ist bei mir auch so. Wenn ich die erste Option im Menü "Grid World" wähle, kann ich das erste Rennen komplett fahren. Egal, auf welchem Platz ich lande, wenn ich die Wiederholung beende, lande ich auf dem Desktop.

Wenn ich die zweite Option im Menü wähle und irgendein Einzelrennen fahre, ist alles ok. Habe Version 1.2 am Laufen.

Es gibt hier: http://board.raidrush.ws/archive/t-433664.html einen Hinweis darauf, dass man den Sound nur noch ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung laufen lassen soll. Das habe ich probiert, hat aber nichts gebracht.


----------



## DoktorX (3. August 2008)

logahead am 03.08.2008 02:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist bei mir auch so. Wenn ich die erste Option im Menü "Grid World" wähle, kann ich das erste Rennen komplett fahren. Egal, auf welchem Platz ich lande, wenn ich die Wiederholung beende, lande ich auf dem Desktop.
> 
> Wenn ich die zweite Option im Menü wähle und irgendein Einzelrennen fahre, ist alles ok. Habe Version 1.2 am Laufen.


Ja, bei mir ist es auch genau so.


----------



## hindu92 (3. August 2008)

ich habe das selbe Problem -____-

nachdem man im EURO Bereich die 2. Stufe komplett vollendet hat, wird man ja herausgefordert.
Immer wenn ich dieses Rennen beende stürzt GRID ab (GRID.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt blabla)

super nervig!


----------



## DoktorX (5. August 2008)

Selbst eine Neuinstallation bringt nichts.


----------



## logahead (5. August 2008)

DoktorX am 05.08.2008 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst eine Neuinstallation bringt nichts.



Und nun? Das Spiel an sich ist ja echt gut, aber immer das selbe Rennen zu fahren, macht auf die Dauer auch nicht glücklich.


----------



## hindu92 (5. August 2008)

logahead am 05.08.2008 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 05.08.2008 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meint ihr ne Neuinstallation ohen Patch könnte das Problem beheben?
egal ich habe ja nichts zu verlieren


----------



## DoktorX (5. August 2008)

mal schauen was ich mache. Werde mir da noch was überlegen.


----------



## logahead (8. August 2008)

DoktorX am 05.08.2008 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> mal schauen was ich mache. Werde mir da noch was überlegen.



Ich habe das Spiel gestern wieder zurückgegeben und mir soeben die Steam-Version online gekauft. Gerade wird das Spiel installiert/runtergeladen. Mal sehen, ob es so besser läuft.


----------



## logahead (8. August 2008)

logahead am 08.08.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 05.08.2008 23:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also mit Steam läuft es ohne Abstürze.

Es soll wohl noch die Möglichkeit geben, sich hier: http://connect.creativelabs.com/openal/Downloads/Forms/AllItems.aspx ein Update für OPENAL runterzuladen. Damit soll das Spiel auch stabiler laufen.


----------



## DoktorX (8. August 2008)

Bei mir geht es jetzt. :o


----------



## capsad (10. August 2008)

Hi,



			
				DoktorX am 08.08.2008 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir geht es jetzt. :o



kannst du mir sagen, wie du das hinbekommen hast? Habe das selbe Problem :/
Gruß
 Capsad


----------



## logahead (11. August 2008)

capsad am 10.08.2008 00:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arg, nachdem ich dachte, das Problem wäre gelöst (indem ich mir das Spiel nochmal über Steam gekauft habe), muss ich leider feststellen, dass es trotzdem noch an beliebiger Stelle abstürzt und ich dann auf dem Desktop lande. Manchmal kann ich drei bis vier Rennen fahren, ohne dass etwas passiert, manchmal bekomme ich schon Grafikfehler beim ersten Rennen und das Spiel bleibt dann hängen.

Ich habe schon probiert, ob es an den Einstellungen für's Force Feedback liegt. Aber es scheint nichts damit zu tun zu haben, da der Fehler genauso auftaucht, wenn Force Feedback ausgeschaltet ist.


----------



## logahead (13. August 2008)

logahead am 11.08.2008 08:52 schrieb:
			
		

> capsad am 10.08.2008 00:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seitdem ich den Grafikkartentreiber (NVIDIA) aktualisiert habe, traten keine Probleme mehr auf. Der aktuelle Treiber hat die Versionsnummer 177.79.


----------



## cappac (20. August 2008)

DoktorX am 03.08.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> logahead am 03.08.2008 02:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieser 'Absturz' ist Folge des Kopierschutzes. Codemasters hat schon in anderen Spielen intelligente Kopierschutzmechanismen vorgeführt (Flashpoint).
Ein Spiel mit eingelegter Original-CD bzw. Einbindung des Race Driver GRID 1.2 Mini Images über Deamon Tools (ohne gecrackte grid.exe) übersteht diesen Test ohne Probleme.


----------



## Nasenmann (25. Oktober 2008)

Ja Tach zusammen  hab ähnliches Prob. Fahr erstes Rennen im Karrieremodus,drück nach Replay auf weiter u. bekommen Fehlermeldung:GRID Executable funktioniert nicht mehr, u. lande auf Desktop

 Problemdetails:
Problemereignisame:	APPCRASH
Anwendungsname:	GRID.exe
Anwendungsversion:	1.2.0.0
Anwendungszeitstempel:	00000000
Fehlermodulname:	StackHash_fd00
Fehlermodulversion:	0.0.0.0
Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	00000000
Ausnahmecode:	c0000005
Ausnahmeoffset:	e21ea301
Betriebsystemversion:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
Zusatzinformation 1:	fd00
Zusatzinformation 2:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
Zusatzinformation 3:	fd00
Zusatzinformation 4:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160

Weitere Informationen über das Problem
Bucket-ID:	840931719

mein PC. -Inteldualcore mit 3,33 Ghz
                   -RAM DD2 4GB PC800 Corsair Twinx DHX CL4
                  - ASUS P5Q Pro S775 PCI-E Mainboard
                   -Creative Labs X-FI Extreme music bulk
                  -ASUS 1GB Geforce GTX 280
                   -Windows Vista Home Premium mit 32 Bit

Treiber sind aktuell u. Patch 2 ist auch drauf

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen, steh komplett im dunklem Wald dabei  
THX  schon mal im voraus


----------



## Chaosdimension (1. Februar 2009)

Nasenmann am 25.10.2008 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Tach zusammen  hab ähnliches Prob. Fahr erstes Rennen im Karrieremodus,drück nach Replay auf weiter u. bekommen Fehlermeldung:GRID Executable funktioniert nicht mehr, u. lande auf Desktop
> 
> Hallo,
> ich hatte bis heute das gleiche Problem. Nach lesen in verschiedenen Foren kann ich zusammenfassen, dass dieses Problem bei Windows XP SP 3 und Vista SP1 mit Grid Patch 1.2 auftaucht.
> ...


----------



## bernd935 (30. August 2009)

hatte auch jedes mal einen Absturz nach einen Rennen, aber nach diesem 1 gegen eins Rennen.

Habe das gelöst, in dem ich wieder die originale grid.exe Datei ins Grid Verzeichnis getan habe.
Hatte davor eine andere exe-Datei, damit ich nicht jedes mal die CD drin habe.
Schein wohl ein Kopierschutz zu sein, denn jetzt geht es wieder mit CD.
Sorry an alle anderen.


----------

